# It's all over for a while.........



## toyotaman (Aug 18, 2010)

I got home today to find this.I'm lost.....It's all melted. Even my new Delta 46-460. What's next?????????


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 18, 2010)

What a shame, hope your insured.


----------



## skywizzard (Aug 18, 2010)

Man, what happened?  Was it only the garage/shop or the entire house?  Wishing you the best.   A loss like that is hard to take.


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 18, 2010)

What a blow. Hang in there.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 18, 2010)

ewww, sorry to hear about your loss. do you think it was arson?


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 18, 2010)

That is a shame, what happened. where are you located? I am sure an IAP member would be willing to let you turn in their shop until you get back up and running


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 18, 2010)

The fire dept. thinks it was lightning from yesterdays storm. The shop is not near the house so it's all I lost.Just trying to get over the shock right now.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry to see something like that happen, Good luck, I hope it was just your shop, and not your entire home.


----------



## tim self (Aug 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss for sure.  Fortunate it wasn't everything.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Donny, I'm very sorry for your loss! I'm glad that you and your family are OK,  I hope that you are insured and that the fire was confined to your shop.

Looking at the photos, I think I will buy Husqvarna when I buy my next chain saw!


----------



## kevrob (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, what a horrible thing to deal with. At least it was tools that can be replaced and not lives.  Best of luck man, we'll keep ya in our thoughts.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 18, 2010)

Man I'm am sorry to hear that.  Those are some rough pictures to see.  As everyone else has said at least everyone is ok.  Items can be replaced.


----------



## areaman (Aug 18, 2010)

Ditto on the above posts. Got a sickened feeling looking at the pics, but at least it you and your family are alright. Hang in there, it is a rough time but you will get through it.


----------



## el_d (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. At least you or your family weren't hurt by that.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 18, 2010)

Geez..., mate what a bugger of a thing to happen...!:frown:

I'm glad that the damage was contained within the work-shop/shed and not in the house and that you weren't in it when it burnt.  Like my previous fellow IAP members stated, is good news that no one got physically hurt in the process and yes, a lot of that stuff (equipment) can be replaced, a lot easier if you had insurance but the vast majority of us don't have any, most of our work-shops or sheds would be insurable anyway, the amount of stuff and how we keep things (volatile materials) together, no insurance would even touch or consider...!

Anyway, from the devastation in those pics, I reckon some stuff will be able to be salvaged if no insurance is involved, and from the "melting" condition I see on some gear, the heat was considerable in some areas so, if melted the plastics that easy, I'm pretty sure that all you wood stock (blanks) are truly gone so, I may not be able to help you in other ways but I can certainly help by sending you a box full of blanks so, all I need is your postal address details and I'm on to it...!  (Send me your details by PM, only...!) 

Good luck mate...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jskeen (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Donny;  
Sucks to see that happen to anybody.  I'm sure that there are plenty of us who would like to do something to help out, Like my buddy George just above me.  It would help to know where you are.  I understand you don't want your address broadcast, but just a city and state would help us decide if we can help directly, or by mail or however.  

James


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Aug 19, 2010)

Man that would be a nightmare to come home and see that.So sorry about your shop.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 19, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, what a shock to come home to.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry.  That is such a horrible view.  Hope things get back up and running for you again soon!


----------



## shawnmhill (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope all is ok. Sorry for your loss. I imagine it was a major shock. Atleast it was equipment and not a life. Equipment can be replaced. If I can do anything let me know. I'm in Texas but would help as much as I can.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 19, 2010)

Man that makes my heart sick.
And it serves as a reminder to the rest of us to make sure we inventory our tools and stuff in our shops so if this were to happen to us, we would be able to file a complete claim.


----------



## markgum (Aug 19, 2010)

sorry to hear of this.


----------



## snyiper (Aug 19, 2010)

Donny sorry to see all that happen I can only imagine the shock...Hang in there you'll get through this.
Hans brings up a good point about inventory and or pictures of the shop and contents for this very reason, I should get started on my inventory as well.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 19, 2010)

My first thought was, "Man that's some heat wave you're having"... but then read the rest of the post... I'm glad it was only things that got lost and not any of the family... things can be replaced... I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, I'm really sorry about that.  That's terrible!


----------



## penmaker1967 (Aug 19, 2010)

i am sorry for your loss at least no one was hurt can always replace the equipment


----------



## ElMostro (Aug 19, 2010)

Ouuch! Sorry for your loss, now I hve a sinking feeling in my stomach...

Take care, Eugene


----------



## LizardSpit (Aug 19, 2010)

So sorry! Very glad you and your loved ones are safe!


----------



## roddesigner (Aug 19, 2010)

Donny from someone who has experienced this our first house in Fl had a major fire you will recover it takes time but the main thing is no one was hurt sorry for your loss


----------



## BigguyZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I think this is a good reminder for most of us to make sure our policies are in place.  I have to have insurance- the mortgage requires it.  My garage is automatically covered, but I raised the coverage on it because it's a big garage.  Also, I added coverage for my tools inside.  It only cost me about $10 more a year.  Well worth it.  

Toyotaman,  I hope you are insured, but whether you are or not I can definitely feel for you man.  Let us know what we can do to assist.


----------



## KenBrasier (Aug 19, 2010)

*Devastating Loss*

Donny,
I know that this is a devastating loss, but those items are replaceable and you can recover. I lost everything in 2007, 3 months after we moved here due to faulty wiring in the garage. It's hard but we recovered, you can too. Good Luck!


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 19, 2010)

I did get with the Ins. agent this morning and I should get most of my equipment but it will cover only about half of my shop.With thoughts and prayers I will get something going.The Ins. adjusters will not be out until the 30th.Then I will see exactly where I stand.Thanks to everyone here. I couldn't make it without all the support.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 19, 2010)

toyotaman said:


> I got home today to find this.I'm lost.....It's all melted. Even my new Delta 46-460. What's next?????????


 

Guess it makes me think I need to insure better?
Hope all gets up and running soon!


Scott (re-thinking my stuff now) B


----------



## broitblat (Aug 19, 2010)

Donny,

So sorry to learn the awful news, but glad it wasn't worse.  It's not much, but can I send you a few blanks to help restock?

  -Barry


----------



## mredburn (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes when your ready give me a PM  and I will send some blanks.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Aug 20, 2010)

Donny,

I can throw some blanks together for you as well.  PM me when you're ready.


----------



## JAB1 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Your loss*

Hey man....what a huge bummer....it is a fear that we all live with....I am good for some blanks or hardware....let me know when you are ready and I will ship you some stuff....hang in there.....Allan from Utopia


----------



## freznel (Aug 20, 2010)

While you can look at this as a lose I look at it as a great opportunity to upgrade your shop.  Think of the great things that you can do over and make better in your next shop!


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry about your loss.  Glad that you and your family are okay.  When you rebuild the shop make sure you put in a couple lightening rods.  PM when you are ready to rebuild and I will also send you some blanks and kits.  At least no one got hurt.


----------

